# Has anyone purchased any birds from gold star lofts



## g-pigeon (Aug 24, 2010)

what were your results with these birds


----------



## pigeonnewb (Jan 18, 2008)

Who's the owner of gold star lofts? Because I know of two lofts named Gold Star Lofts.


----------



## g-pigeon (Aug 24, 2010)

Steve sheary


----------



## windyflat (Jul 19, 2007)

He's got a very good race record in long distance races. I also see he had a bird in the top 20 in the Sierra classic... Other than that I don't know much about the guy.
I liked his pigeon radio interview


----------

